# Blower fuses 2000 nissan maxima



## cousinsal (Nov 1, 2014)

i have a 2000 nissan maxima that will not blow air (heat/ac/defrosters) the 2 blower fuses were not just blown, they were melted. i need to know if the 2 fuses for the blower are 15amp or 30amp. thanks in advance


----------



## cousinsal (Nov 1, 2014)

keep in mind that the fuses were melted and i could not make out what type of fuses were there to begin with


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually Nissan uses two 20A fuses for the blower fan. The fact that they were melted would lead me to think that there is a significant short in the circuit, probably the blower motor itself.


----------



## cousinsal (Nov 1, 2014)

i tried using 15amp fuses and the fan still wont blow. if i use the wrong fuse it wont work correct?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Your blower motor is most likely fried as well as its resistor. You do need the right fuse but based upon what you describe fuses aren't the problem.


----------



## cousinsal (Nov 1, 2014)

thanks for the replies, im going to get it looked at on wednesday when im free. i still didnt get the answer i was looking for though. if someone could tell me the correct fuses type for the blower i'd appreciate it. im willing to spend another $4 on fuses if there is a slim chance it saves me $100 for a new motor blower resistor


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My friend if your microwave is repeatedly blowing your fuse box, don't think that resetting the breaker or replacing the fuse is going to fix anything. The problem is with the microwave. Same deal here. You will need to buy new fuses anyway. So why burn a new set to reconfirm your problem. Good luck with it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuses rated too low will cause them to burn out when the load is applied to them. Fuses rated too high will not protect the circuit; when overloaded, the circuit may overheat and be damaged...even catch fire...rather than have the fuse blow to protect the circuit. As I mentioned before, they should be two, 20 amp fuses. I would unplug the blower motor and replace the fuses. Take a 12v test light to jump the terminals of the harness connector for the blower motor with the fan speed set to high and the key "on." This should light up the test light. If you turn the fan speed to a lower speed and the test light turns off, you likely have a bad motor and resistor. If the light stays illuminated (it may dim), you likely have a bad motor only. If the test light does not light up, you either have no power or no ground. Test power by grounding the test light to the chassis and touching the terminals in the blower motor harness connector; if you have power at one of the connectors, it will light the test light, indicating that the other circuit is the ground circuit and the ground circuit is "open." Check the ground circuit. If, with the test light connected to ground, you don't have power to the harness connector for the blower motor, and you have power across the two blower fuses, you have a problem with the power circuit to the motor; check the circuit.


----------



## cousinsal (Nov 1, 2014)

THANK YOU smj, green, 30amp fuses were melted. that explains it. i didnt come out and say that because i wanted to avoid a response that said 'replace it with what was there'. thank you. i will try the 20s


----------

